# My first attack in a while



## Lillett (Jun 4, 2006)

Hello. Just need some support here. I just had my first attack since June 1. I just started a new job and figure that is the main cause (stress of starting anew). I am trying to tough it out threw the day as I feel it would be negative for me to call in sick within the first two weeks.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Lillett - sorry to hear this - but the mind loves to concentrate and focus on the negative because it has had years of practice! I should know! Your subconscious is learning a new-mind-body connection - so it has done well for over two months!!!! So most likely, the job is a new situation, and you threw your body a curve with new stressors - had you not done the program, you most likely would have called in sick (maybe not, but who knows!) and too, remember that even non-IBSers would be stressed out on a new job - you are entitled! Just don't give up on yourself - look to the positive side of having so many days without IBS, and you know you can do it, you have done it in the past, and you will keep on improving for the future - if you look at it from that perspective, I think it will be helpful to ya! And too, there are those mind armies trying to fight change - and when you add a new job to the mix, it gives it another challenge - so dont worry - you will do great - it will just get better and better!Hang in there and know that we support you and give you all good thoughts and wishes for feeling great! xx


----------



## Lillett (Jun 4, 2006)

Thank you so much for responding! I was just so bummed out in that I have been doing so well and having a great summer! I even took my bar exam and had no symptoms! I kept thinking of my tapes and what I had learned and I just told myself to keep fighting. I made it through yesterday and today just a little gas and some cramps. I think the immodium helped tremendously! I absolutely do not want to get stuck in the groove I was in last year. It was the darkest year of my life. I am hoping the stress of the new job will wear off soon. Thanks again, your supportive means so much to me.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

lillet how are you doing now?


----------

